# 0-4-0 Camelback Mother Hubbard project



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

When someone posted this picture:








Dewey the worlds smallest camelback

I realised that I had an LGB Toytrain drive would be perfect for a kitbash based on Dewey.
I was able to use the time off I had from the flu to contemplate the project and think it thru. Go as far as adding the footplate, and this last weekend I built up the cab

The Pics:








Footplate added, screws at rear hold it in place



Footplate underside, it clips into the side of the LGB at the front



Cab front and back showing the strip plastic used to stiffen cab and pencil marks used to add cab paneling



Test fitting cab. I decided to only make the cab one window wide, it looked best given the boiler lenth



Cab built up, paneling added, its just strip styrene added over the cab panels, roof was cut down from the same failed project to boiler came from



Cab rear view, air tanks added on top of boiler.



close up cab



Underside showing framing stiffeners



Engineer figure test in place



Overheated fireman test in place



Prepaint front complete



Prepaint rear complete


Next need to add the interior cab controls, then paint.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean like this, Vic?








Chris


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Now those are cool. Inspiration for a future project. 
Dave


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cjwalas on 03/10/2008 7:41 AM
You mean like this, Vic?








Chris


Yeah, like that, though your cab is a tad more luxurious than my phonebooth


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, but mine lacks the intimate charm and character of yours, Vic. Can't wait to see it painted up!
Chris


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cjwalas on 03/10/2008 10:55 AM
 Can't wait to see it painted up!
Chris


I'll second that! (Topic bookmarked for future reference)

Thanks for sharing, both of you!

Matt


----------

